# I have



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*1 - 3''*

*1 - 4" ... Internal cast iron soil pipe cutters*
* about 35 years old *

* anybody still have a use for these*

* p.m. Me - - - photos available*

* anybody just want photos post message *


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> 1 - 3''
> 
> 1 - 4" ... Internal cast iron soil pipe cutters
> about 35 years old
> ...


I would love to see some pics, Mr. Parr!


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Capitol cutters milwaukee, wisconsen*



U666A said:


> I would love to see some pics, Mr. Parr!


Here are the cutters, by tighting the cross handel, outward pressure is applied to the inside of the pipe. You then turn the lever handles about three turns. Tighten the cross handel more an turn again. Keep doing this and shortly you here snap and the pipe is loose.
Will cut to about 3" above finished floor and about 4" below. Invauleable when the plumber or the concrete contractor screwed up. Base of the tool rides on finished floor.

Made in the USA by Capitol Cutters Milwaukee, WI


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

cool pictures.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Capitol Cutter was bought out by Wheeler Rex, you can still get a new set of these cutters, I have the four inch cutter, never bothered with the three since Chicago does not allow three inch subsoil drains.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Those are amazing tools which I never knew existed. Thanks for sharing, which is the coolest point of this forum! 1 question: can they be used in a no-hub arrangement? I always get concerned because the no-hub bands & shields seem so shallow. Could the torque of using the tool pull a piece of pipe out of the fitting?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

mccmech said:


> Those are amazing tools which I never knew existed. Thanks for sharing, which is the coolest point of this forum! 1 question: can they be used in a no-hub arrangement? I always get concerned because the no-hub bands & shields seem so shallow. Could the torque of using the tool pull a piece of pipe out of the fitting?


You set the torque yourself with the hand wheel, I've never spun a piece of pipe that was pushed into a gasket using one.


----------

